

Steve Jobs preparing for his first TV appearance - hook
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzDBiUemCSY

======
jason_slack
Wow that is very early on for sure. Funny how they talk about using the
bathroom and him saying he is deathly ill and ready to throw up

------
jtriest
so good to see him healthy.

